# Huge Divots



## Mark McCabe

Can anyone help, i'm making huge divots. Any advice on my swing to eradicate huge divots or any other good avdvice please view my vid;-
DSCF1540.avi - YouTube
DSCF1541 - YouTube
kind regards
Mark


----------



## Rothenfield

As a person who is still trying to develop a consist swing myself, I had a very similar problem gauging the distance to the ball at first. Either I was too high on the ball or I chunked a big divot. With a lot of practice, I finally was able to make my left arm relatively stiff threw the back swing and back to the ball. For a right-hander, your left arm is like an extension of your body to the ball. Imagine how you would hit a baseball. Your arms should be extended straight out, and should be in the same position when you’re standing over the ball at address to when you actually strike the ball. The other thing is that you shouldn’t have much bobbing up and down with your legs. Try practicing some half-swings with a stiff left arm and rock steady legs until you get a sense of where you are striking the ball. (Take my words with salt, I’m just a beginner as well.)
Good luck and keep at it.

Video: How to Keep a Straight Left Arm in Your Golf Swing | eHow.com


----------



## Brendan39

Honestly, it could be a lot of things. It would help to see your swing. You could be dropping your shoulder, dipping down into the ball, swinging over the top, ball position, too steep a downswing etc...etc... I have a feeling the issue is your angle of attack. Here, this may help, pulled from Golf Illustrated.

Too Deep Of A Divot
If you notice your divot is too thick, then you are coming into the ground steeply and must shallow out the impact. Shallowing the angle of approach will not only allow you to pick up additional yardage, but it will also give your body less of a jolt when you swing.

There are several ways to do this, but the easiest and most efficient way is to line up several golf balls on different tees. Imagine clipping the ball off the top of the tee without even hitting the tee.

If you do this and are still chopping down, then before you hit the next series of teed-up balls, make some practice swings about knee high above the ball, feeling as though you are hitting slightly up through impact. This helps to round out your swing.

If you are still not shallow enough, try practicing from a sidehill lie with the ball above your feet. The lie will flatten out your swing plane. This forces you to come into the ball more level, and you will cure the big divots.


----------



## CrossGolfPro

Mark,

One thing you can check out is how you you're set up to the ball is. We know that hitting the ball fat consists of a very steep swing arc. Sometimes what happens is if your foot line pointed one way and your shoulders another, you cross up your swing path and stick the club right into the ground. Try looking at your foot line before swinging and swing along that path. Should help eliminate the problem


----------



## FrogsHair

In both your videos your head is dropping.....just a little. When this happens the low point of your swing moves backwards, a way from the ball, from your original address position. Another way to look at it is when your head dips down, so do your shoulders, so do your hands, and last but not least so does your club head.


----------

